# Garlic Seasoned bean Paste



## GB (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought this garlic seasoned bean paste, but I am unsure how to use it. Does anyone have any ideas? I have a few ideas, but I would love to hear what others would do with it.

Also, the tub came with a little silver packet inside that I am unsure what it is. I bought something else at the same store (miso) that had a small packet inside that was an oxygen eater, but this packet seems different. It is completely sealed so I don't think it can be an oxygen eater. There is no English on the package so I have no idea what it is. Can anyone speak Korean? At least I think that is what language it is in. Any idea what this packet is? Any idea what any of these things here say?


----------



## wanna be (Feb 3, 2010)

Garlic and beans one great combo.I personally would'nt worry about the fine foreign print.Just try it!!


----------



## GB (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh trust me, I have tasted it and used it already. It is delicious! The only reason I want to know what it says is because of that little foil packet. I do not know if that is something I am supposed to eat or something that would be dangerous to eat. I simply do not know what it is.


----------

